# aquarium cover clips



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

*Hopefully i posted in right section*

but does anyone know somewhere locally that sells/ or can produce this?

4pcs 8mm Aquarium Fish Tank Glass Cover Acrylic Clips Clamps Support Holders | eBay

thanks


----------

